# DIY Game sled ideas anyone?



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any effective ideas for a cheap, homemade deer sled? I trudge around where there's a lot of dirt and rocks, not just fallen brush, so if I drag a deer thru that, A) it's harder, especially uphill, and B) it ruins the hide and by the time i get back to where I parked, the hide could be rubbed all the way down to the meat! I've seen the $40 black plastic roll-up one and I like that idea, but I hear the straps that you buckle the deer in with break off easily. I wanna make/use some kind of sled that will allow me to drag the deer on some sort or plastic sheet or board and strap that to a chest/shoulder (hands free) harness. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Go get a kids toboggan, and use that for the sled part, then just buy some straps and buckles, and make the harness the way you want. When the toboggan gets torn up, just replace it. They are dirt cheap. Save the straps and transfer them over to the new one.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

*My experience with a deer sled*

I used the deer sleigh'r sled ($25 at Sportsmans Guide). It worked reasonably well. I chose it because it had grommet holes instead of the straps which fail. I used it to drag a goat out three miles along a trail (no snow--rocks and dirt all the way). At the end of the drag, it had a large gash in it from all the lava rocks, and was too torn up to use again. One problem I encountered was that on the slightest side hill, it wanted to slide or roll downhill. My son was with me, so I tied a short length of 550 cord to the rear. The person in front was the mule, dragging it, and the person in the back acted as the driver, steering it, and keeping it under control on side slopes. Another problem created by the tendancy to roll was that it wore through and broke the 550 cord a couple of times. I just knotted it back together and kept going (luckily I had extra paracord). One thing thing I did which really helped a lot was to have two handles of 1/2" PVC about 12" long. I put the pipe in the middle of the cord and tied a knot so the cord formed a triangle like on a water ski tow rope. The two tag ends were tied to the sled. The pipe handles really saved my hands. I tried dragging it for about a mile with it tied to my pack, but found it a PITA when the sled slid off the trail, tangled in rocks, or rolled funny, as I ended up having to drop my pack each time while I sorted out the sled. Just having a handle was more convienent. If I had to do it again and hunted from a fixed location such as a treestand, I would love to have one of those kids sleds that have a rigid shape to keep it from rolling. I'd stash it near my stand until needed. Since I mostly spot-n-stalk, however, it isn't practical for me. This is where a roll-up sled will shine.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

X2 on the tobaggon. Save your back and wax the bottom of the sled. Makes it much easier to pull.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

I would suggest a tough flexible plastic as you stated but just cut holes and weave some paracord through holes to protect and wrap the deer up. Then just wear a safety harness and connect to the front and drag away


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

trapper.robi said:


> I would suggest a tough flexible plastic as you stated but just cut holes and weave some paracord through holes to protect and wrap the deer up. Then just wear a safety harness and connect to the front and drag away


I like all your ideas, but I like this one the best. The "roll-up" method. Only because I'm spot n stalking every time out here on the west coast and it'd be hard to lug along a togoban, or even hike all the way back to the car, then all the way back to load n go. If I had an easy portable idea, that'd be bueno

and if it's only good enough for one good deer draggin, that's fine. its not like i'll be dragging ten deer out a season, i'll just make another on the next season!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to hunt year-round. Last year, I shot 9 goats and 2 pigs with my bow, so using a new sled each time would really add up in costs. Nowadays, I debone in place, and only bring out meat, which makes a HUGE difference. I don't have to take the animial to a check station or show evidence of sex however. 

Another thing I made besides the pvc handles was a tube-shaped camo cover with lid for carrying the sled attached to the side of my pack. The sled is 2 feet wide and does not fold, so it did not fit well inside my pack. Rolled up, it proved very handy for carrying my tripod inside the tube. I also had a couple of long slot pockets on the side of the cover that I could carry my hiking sticks in as well, when I was not using them. The cover was made of some cheap cotton camo fabric and also helped quiet the sound of brush against the plastic.


----------



## sjfuo (Jul 6, 2012)

Widgeonator said:


> I like all your ideas, but I like this one the best. The "roll-up" method. Only because I'm spot n stalking every time out here on the west coast and it'd be hard to lug along a togoban, or even hike all the way back to the car, then all the way back to load n go. If I had an easy portable idea, that'd be bueno
> 
> and if it's only good enough for one good deer draggin, that's fine. its not like i'll be dragging ten deer out a season, i'll just make another on the next season!


Look up (stego wrap) this is what i use as the "tough flexible plastic" that was mentioned by trapper.robi. Just like he said I punch holes and run paracord or dryline through it. Then fold it up so it fits in a quart size ziploc.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Get a Jet Sled. I keep mine in the back of my truck with all of my "junk" in it to keep it from sliding all over the bed. Easy to load deer into and drag - about $25 or so.

http://www.shappell.com/sleds.html


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Saw a guy with a homemade one. He had gone to the auto wrecker a pulled a bed liner out of a pickup truck. He had cut it length wise, removed a section from the center and then overlapped the two pieces to put them together again. I don't what he did to fasten them together. He is the uncle of one of my students. I will ask him for a picture and explanation.


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

randydb said:


> Saw a guy with a homemade one. He had gone to the auto wrecker a pulled a bed liner out of a pickup truck. He had cut it length wise, removed a section from the center and then overlapped the two pieces to put them together again. I don't what he did to fasten them together. He is the uncle of one of my students. I will ask him for a picture and explanation.


that would be great to see pictures. and thanks to everyone else for all of their helpful information!


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking about trying to make a sled from 1/4 inch puck board . I think I can form it with a heat gun and drill holes in it to add tie downs . Tough as nails and fairly cheap.


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

If you look at Walmart you may be able to find the rolled up plastic sleds. I have seen the Army use something similar and tied it to their waist.


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

treetoppredator said:


> If you look at Walmart you may be able to find the rolled up plastic sleds. I have seen the Army use something similar and tied it to their waist.


The only problem is San Diego doesn't have as much hunting stuff in their wal marts as you guys would. I'm lucky if they have any camo clothing!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had this same issue last season and ruined the hide. I butchered the animal the same day after work so this next season I am planning on doing the gutless method and just taking the meat and hide out, hopefully that works as sometimes I get into an animal and need to report to work in several hours.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> Get a Jet Sled. I keep mine in the back of my truck with all of my "junk" in it to keep it from sliding all over the bed. Easy to load deer into and drag - about $25 or so.
> 
> http://www.shappell.com/sleds.html


Exactly what I have used the last 2 seasons. I wouldn't go without it. On the snow it's unreal how easy the deer will pull out. Actually, it needs brakes in snow..lol.

I use it to haul in treestands and such as well. I hook it to my four wheeler and use it for multiple things. You cannot beat it!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I grab my sons sled and attach it to my dogs harness .. He then pulls my deer to the truck .. Cheap and easy right there ..


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

I know this is not a sled but I made some changes on my Deer cart after our season went out. Really looking foward to trying it out this season. I know it will haul alot easier.


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

tpcollins,
I've been looking at the Jet Sled at our local Dick's Sporting Goods. Do you use it without snow or just in snow? I want something I can drag through fields either with or without my ATV and we don't get a lot of snow here in SE Pa during hunting season. Do you think it will work in fields without snow?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

It's works fine in fields. I use mine all the time. Snow just makes easier yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks 2X, you just made up my mind.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Hope you like it as well as I do mine!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvid200 (Oct 10, 2011)

no kidding I am in Los Angeles-nothing here either..


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

A friend of mine just got back from a hunt in Iowa. Shot a good size deer. The guy who he was with said something about using a sled to haul out the deer. He used a Jet sled and is going out to buy one. He said it made the world of difference. I know its big but if your using an atv this is the way to go.

After dragging my deer last year out of a huge valley, I was going to try using a small heavy duty tarp, double it over and drag that way. I figured it would be a lot easier. The tarp was like $3 at harbor freight. I havent shot a deer yet so I cant verify that it works


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

I just threw away a jogging stroller that I thought would make a great Game sled/buggy type thing. After thinking about a bit I just through it away. The terrain that I and Maui Rhino hunt its just easier to bone it out and pack out the meat. I have seen pvc sheets for pallets that I thought would make good sleds though. Dont know how long it would last on our Lava though. LOL


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

treetoppredator said:


> If you look at Walmart you may be able to find the rolled up plastic sleds. I have seen the Army use something similar and tied it to their waist.


The piece of equipment you may be referring to is called a SKED. We use them to do aerial lifts of patients into helicopters and for cliff rescues and what not. They roll up into a tube about 3 ft long and 8 in wide. It would suffice if you don't mind shelling out the cash for one. They're only like a grand. But the will support up to 400 lbs. also if you use spray on Teflon and tie it to the back of a Humvee, there is some fun to be had there.


----------



## cvan1 (Sep 26, 2012)

A cheap way of making a deer sled is to buy the 55 gallon drum and cut it in half with a saws all. The drum wall is quite thick and should last a while. I used it last year to pull out a decent size buck. 

If you can get the leading edge off up a bit, it makes dragging a lot easier.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

2X_LUNG said:


> Exactly what I have used the last 2 seasons. I wouldn't go without it. On the snow it's unreal how easy the deer will pull out. Actually, it needs brakes in snow..lol.
> 
> I use it to haul in treestands and such as well. I hook it to my four wheeler and use it for multiple things. You cannot beat it!!



Exactly what I use as well. It was in the $40 dollar range at Dicks. Not only does it work like they have said here but it will also be the last sled you buy for your kids to play with in the snow. It is indestructible.


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Jet Sled+++ we have 2 at camp and haul deer, bear, firewood, etc. behind the 4 wheeler or by hand. Very tough sled and much easier than dragging anything without it.


----------



## Rescue6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I used part of a plastic truck bed liner and some rope. It slides well, flexes and is really lite weight. best part is you can usually find one for free on craigslist


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

I purchase heavy mill rolled PVC from my locate HVAC store. It comes 4' lf wide and can have it cut as long as I want. Super durable and lightweight. It comes in colors or white. It's typically under $2.00/lf with the white being even less and it will last me about 5-6 deer before having to replace it.


----------



## sprmario (Dec 13, 2015)

Tadsit said:


> I purchase heavy mill rolled PVC from my locate HVAC store. It comes 4' lf wide and can have it cut as long as I want. Super durable and lightweight. It comes in colors or white. It's typically under $2.00/lf with the white being even less and it will last me about 5-6 deer before having to replace it.


ill need to check this out. got a pic?


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

Terrain Sports Sled,,Walmart #: 000983966,,,,,,,,$39.49
2-year warranty
Dimensions: 54"L x 26"W x 9.5"H
Large capacity KL Industries sled
Can be pulled by hand, snowmobile or ATV

I'd mount wheels on the back and use pvc to make it like a rickshaw, instead of using a rope


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Jet sled is so cheap and effective doesn?t pay to got DIY


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

sprmario said:


> ill need to check this out. got a pic?


----------



## Vital Limits (Feb 19, 2015)

I use a hand truck and bunjee cords , most people I know that have a garage has one.. Mine has the wider tires on it and motors through the woods just fine...


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

Tracker12 said:


> Jet sled is so cheap and effective doesn?t pay to got DIY


The reason I mainly go with a DIY solution is because the market doesn't offer an option for what I am looking for. Jet sleds work great if you in an area where you can get to the deer relatively easy or aren't back in to far. If I shoot a deer back in a 1 mile to a 1-1/2" miles of thick wet marsh it can take multiple hours just to get the sled back to the deer before even starting to haul it out. This way I have it with me if I need it at all times and it doesn't a lot of weight to my pack.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

What size Jet Sleds are you guys going with? Thanks.

Meat


----------

